# riparium help



## sa80mark (2 Nov 2013)

While sitting in the hotel last night I got bored and started searching around the net for new interesting things to pass the time and although I knew these were popular I never looked into them, well lets just say ripariums have perked my interest but im having trouble finding detailed pictures 

Ive found tons of info and ideas for them but what I cant find is pictures on how the plastic planters are hidden all the pictures Ive found are from angles that dont show what im wanting to see so how do you hide them ? Has anyone got any links showing the more warts and all side ?

Mark


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

Check some of hydrophyte's older journals on here, he shows some of the planters and rafts.


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

60cm Riparium | UK Aquatic Plant Society

200-liter Riparium Setup for Synodontis Catfish | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Here's a couple.


----------



## sa80mark (2 Nov 2013)

Superb thanks ollie I searched the forum but didnt find that last one, thats exactly the sort of thing I was after


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

I have usually hidden mine by placing crypts or bits of wood infront of them. You can actually order smoked grey planters if you have a black backing on the tank 

This tank was pretty hard to spot the planters 


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Superb thanks ollie I searched the forum but didnt find that last one, thats exactly the sort of thing I was after


No worries mate, only able to find it cos I knew it was there.


----------



## sa80mark (2 Nov 2013)

Alastair is there a journal for that tank of yours ? If not what is that plant floating on the surface in the front left ?


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Alastair is there a journal for that tank of yours ? If not what is that plant floating on the surface in the front left ?



Its in the featured journals section mate but nearly all the photos are missing as the links got messed up on flickrs site. 
The floating plant is actually hydrocotyle leucocephila. I just attached a cutting to the left planter and it grew across the surface 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sa80mark (2 Nov 2013)

Brilliant thanks mate ill have a read now


----------

